# Krasnoyarsk. Siberia. Russia.



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

:lol: yeah.

Nice city. You can see it's really taking off. The little eiffel tower is cute.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

goschio said:


> Someone should shoot the architect. hno:


Well, russian manner of modern building is, hmmm, quite extraodrinary  And that's not the most speclacular example :lol:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

SilesianSkyscraper said:


> Uau!
> 
> I think that Russia (and specialy Siberia) is very poor but this is really good city.





nuevo-chicago said:


> Do you have any more photos of any Russian cities that are not Moscow or St. Petersburg? Like Kursk, Stalingrad, Perm, Kazan?


So, here is the list of threads with latest pics of Russian Citys. Enjoy 

Khabarovsk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...ght=Khabarovsk

Tyumen' http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555571
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482329

Novosibirsk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555140
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545446

Kazan' http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531642

Sochi http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522712

Yekaterinburg http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506143

Rostov-on-Don http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498495

Khanty-Mansyisk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556352


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

nuevo-chicago said:


> Do you have any more photos of any Russian cities that are not Moscow or St. Petersburg? Like Kursk, Stalingrad, Perm, Kazan?
> 
> I am also kind of curious what are the people like? Are they friendly and would help out tourists who can't speak any Russian? If I wanted to travel to Russian cities do you believe I would need to know the language?


You most certainly would need to know the language or at least have a Russian guide. Otherwise, you would find yourself in a very difficult position. There are VERY FEW English speakers there even in Moscow, and even amongst young adults in their twenties.

I was trying to keep my mouth shut because I really pissed off some Russian forumers months ago when I just honestly gave my honest impressions of my recent trip to Russia (April 2007), but I can't help but respond to this since you're an American (like me) and you asked the question. I'll try to say this as diplomatically as possible, but (and this just might be cultural) I found the people in Russia to be very rude and cold. In general, they do not smile, they are not helpful, and there is no concept of customer service. I am not an ugly, spoiled American that expects to be catered to, but I was shocked at the very unfriendly atmosphere towards foreign tourists there. The country in general makes it difficult to visit there (red tape, visa required, registering your visa when you get there, etc...) and then they are completely un-accomodating and rude once you're there. My friends and I found it very off-putting to say the least. This country has light years to go if they're interested in having a thriving foreign tourist industry.

Also, when you see policemen over there, get as far away as possible from them! The Moscow police are very corrupt and relish the chance to threaten and bribe foreign tourists. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Darryl said:


> I was trying to keep my mouth shut because I really pissed off some Russian forumers months ago when I just honestly gave my honest impressions of my recent trip to Russia (April 2007), but I can't help but respond to this since you're an American (like me) and you asked the question. I'll try to say this as diplomatically as possible, but (and this just might be cultural) I found the people in Russia to be very rude and cold. In general, they do not smile, they are not helpful, and there is no concept of customer service. I am not an ugly, spoiled American that expects to be catered to, but I was shocked at the very unfriendly atmosphere towards foreign tourists there. The country in general makes it difficult to visit there (red tape, visa required, registering your visa when you get there, etc...) and then they are completely un-accomodating and rude once you're there. My friends and I found it very off-putting to say the least. This country has light years to go if they're interested in having a thriving foreign tourist industry.


I'm sorry but there is no such thing as "customer service with a smile" in Europe. In Russia, and in many part of Europe people are open about how they feel. If someone isn't happy with something they show it. Meanwhile, I'm somewhat puzzled on why people in the US always ask "How is everything going?" and everytime you have to say "good or fine" even if you are not really happy. I think it has something to do with avoiding suspicion. Personally I think its rather strange to pretend to be happy.

Russians are generally not used to seeing foreigners especially in provincial areas. This also has something to do with 70 years of isolation. Then again, Russians are still somewhat of a conservative society with different values.


----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

Darryl said:


> YI found the people in Russia to be very rude and cold. In general, they do not smile, they are not helpful, and there is no concept of customer service. I am not an ugly, spoiled American that expects to be catered to, but I was shocked at the very unfriendly atmosphere towards foreign tourists there. The country in general makes it difficult to visit there (red tape, visa required, registering your visa when you get there, etc...) and then they are completely un-accomodating and rude once you're there. My friends and I found it very off-putting to say the least. This country has light years to go if they're interested in having a thriving foreign tourist industry.


wow, you just described Washington DC, USA:banana::lol:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Insighter (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice pics. Looks like the city is going through a bit of a boom. If so, what's driving it? 

Also, I have to say the women in those photos are verrrrrrrry attractive! Long, cold winters must have a good side.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Insighter said:


> Nice pics. Looks like the city is going through a bit of a boom. If so, what's driving it?
> 
> Also, I have to say the women in those photos are verrrrrrrry attractive! Long, cold winters must have a good side.


Yeah. It's getting dark early. So you have a loooong nite to hangin' out with your friends. Just some ice-cold vodka and hot snacks... And girls look so fresh, when they are coming in from frost. And all these Christmas-New Year holidays... That's why I love to live in Russia...


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Yeah. It's getting dark early. So you have a loooong nite to hangin' out with your friends. Just some ice-cold vodka and hot snacks... And girls look so fresh, when they are coming in from frost. And all these Christmas-New Year holidays... That's why I love to live in Russia...


oh come on you found those girls to be attractive?
There has to be better looking girls in Russia I still am under the impression that every girl in Moscow looks like a victoria secret model...is this true?


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Krasnaya Zima said:


> I'm sorry but there is no such thing as "customer service with a smile" in Europe.


I'm sorry, but I completely disagree with you. Yes, it is obvious that there is no such thing as "customer service with a smile" in Russia. In fact, it seems that there is no such thing as smiling in Russia at all. Maybe Russians have different facial muscles than the rest of the world... But, don't say that this phenomenon spreads throughout Europe. I have been to 21 countries in Europe and was treated with warmth and friendliness in all of them. I have also been treated rudely in many of those same countries on occasion as well as in America, but in general people are friendly. 

Anyway, I know what you mean about going overboard with the friendliness to where it's very fake, but I do not find it fake to smile at a person that you are having a face to face transaction with and thank them when finished. I find that to be simple common courtesy. And this sort of service does exist in western Europe. I've been to Germany 10 times and am treated this way all the time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like a pretty nice place. What are the temperatures like in the Summer and Winter?


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks nice. Never pictured a place in Siberia to look like that.



Darryl said:


> I've been to Germany 10 times and am treated this
> way all the time.


Funny that you mentioned Germany. When I rented a car in Munich, they gave me the wrong car, didn't care that they gave me the wrong car, couldn't tell me where I could do to get the right car, and we had a yelling match before I actually got a helpful suggestion. Although when I was taking the metro/driving around and asking for directions, people were quite nice and tried their best to help. Overall, I find that people in Europe who are actually paid to interact with people are rude/apathetic and those who are not at least try to help. Whereas in North America, it's the other way around.


----------



## andrej82 (Oct 5, 2007)

nuevo-chicago said:


> Do you have any more photos of any Russian cities that are not Moscow or St. Petersburg? Like Kursk, Stalingrad, Perm, Kazan?
> 
> I am also kind of curious what are the people like? Are they friendly and would help out tourists who can't speak any Russian? If I wanted to travel to Russian cities do you believe I would need to know the language?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533212


----------



## Slavic Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

Krasnoyarsk looks great! I will have to visit it some day.


----------

